# Hauntforum Members A-Z



## DeathTouch

what you do is go throught the alphabet using the members at Hauntforum. Starting from A and going to Z.

I go first

A - Adam I


----------



## Bloodhound

Haaa!

B - Bloodhound


----------



## BooGirl666

Cassie7

*hehe i just read the oatmeal thread and was like o o o i know i know*


----------



## BooGirl666

Deathtouch

*haha just had to*


----------



## DeathTouch

Empress Nightshade


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Fangs!


----------



## Turbophanx

G- Garage of Evil.


----------



## Tyler

H-HalloweenZombie.


----------



## pyro

I- ishwitch


----------



## Tyler

J-Johnny Thunder.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

K-kruella


----------



## Lilly

L - lilly


----------



## RavenLunatic

*M- Mazz*


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Nchaunting


----------



## Black Cat

O-Otaku


----------



## pyro

P--- ????


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Since our one and only "Q" member isn't active (that I know of), I'll take the liberty to progress to R.

randyaz


----------



## Black Cat

s-slightlymad


----------



## pyro

T- Turtle


----------



## Fangs

U - Uruk-Hai


----------



## grim reaper

V-Vlad


----------



## Wyatt Furr

W- Wyatt Furr


----------



## dynoflyer

X - xpendable


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Y - YardHaunt ATOM


----------



## Black Cat

Z-Zombie-F


----------



## pyro

A - AZKitten


----------



## corner haunt

B - boysinboo


----------



## corner haunt

C - corner haunt


----------



## DeadSpider

D - DeadSpider


----------



## pyro

E-EMU aka/ BIG BIRD


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

F - Frighteners Entertainment


----------



## Bloodhound

G - Garage-Of-Evil


----------



## Black Cat

H-hproman


----------



## dynoflyer

I i-Zombie


----------



## Lilly

J- jabberwocky


----------



## pyro

K Krough


----------



## Bloodhound

L - Lilly


----------



## DeathTouch

M - Maddmax


----------



## Spooky1

N - Naturepixie


----------



## joker

O - One of the Devils Rejects


----------



## Bloodhound

P - PrettyGhoul


----------



## Turbophanx

Q- Queen MourgeAnna


----------



## Black Cat

R-Revenant


----------



## pyro

S Scareshack


----------



## Bloodhound

T - tonguesandwich


----------



## Lauriebeast

U - Undeadvoodoomonkey


----------



## pyro

V-valleyscare


----------



## Fester

easy, even for a lurker like me 

w - Wormyt


----------



## psyko99

X - Xpendable


----------



## Bloodhound

Y - and there is only one, YardHaunt ATOM


----------



## Adam I

Z - Zombie-F


----------



## rottincorps

acid pop tart


----------



## ScareShack

b- boogirl


----------



## rottincorps

c-caterfly


----------



## ScareShack

d- dr morbius


----------



## RavenLunatic

*Eldritch_Horror*


----------



## Dr Morbius

F- Frighteners Entertainment


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gory Corey


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Haunted Bayou


----------



## Spooky1

I - ithurt


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jdubbya


----------



## Spooky1

K - Koumajutsu


----------



## pyro

L - LOTUS


----------



## smileyface4u23

M - Magic Taco Truck


----------



## HalloweenRick

N- NorthernTouch


----------



## Lilly

O-octoberist


----------



## Lilly

P- poison


----------



## Hauntiholik

Q-QueenMorgueAna


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - randyaz


----------



## HalloweenRick

S-Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

T - TearyThunder


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Uruk-Hai


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vlad Tepes


----------



## Lagrousome

W ~ Wildomar


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xpendable

This is not a popular letter for member names.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - YardHaunt ATOM


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Zombie Manor


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - AzKittie74


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

B- *Bethene*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - CerysCrow


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

D - 
*Da Weiner*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - edwood saucer (anyone seen him around lately?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Frightener's Entertainment - anyone seen him around?:googly:


----------



## DeathTouch

G - Ghostness


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hauntiholik


----------



## Monk

I - Imu


----------



## pyro

johnny thunderhttp://www.hauntforum.com/member.php?u=249


----------



## Monk

k - Kevin242


----------



## smileyface4u23

L - Lagrousome


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mattjfishman


----------



## Monk

N - Naturepixie


----------



## Spooky1

O - Otaku


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

P - PeeWeePinson


----------



## Monk

Q - qtpenny


----------



## Mr_Chicken

R - RoxyBlue


----------



## Draik41895

S-Sadayo


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Terrormaster


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

U- Undead41


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vlad


----------



## Spooky1

W - wormyt


----------



## Hauntiholik

X - xzachfx


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - YardHaunt ATOM


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Zombie-F


----------



## Hauntiholik

A - AzKittie74


----------



## Draik41895

B-bloodshed brothers


----------



## Hauntiholik

c - chubacabra


----------



## Draik41895

D-dacostasr


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eldritch Horror


----------



## Monk

F - Fangs


----------



## Hauntiholik

G - Ghoul Friday


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

H - Hauntiholik


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I - Imu


----------



## Monk

J - Jackpot


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kevin242


----------



## pyro

lilly


----------



## Monk

M - Madmax


----------



## Just Whisper

N-Nancj


----------



## Monk

O - Oct31man


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Papa Bones


----------



## Monk

Q - QueenMorgueAna


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*RavenLunatic*


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Sickie Ickie


----------



## rottincorps

T turtle


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Uruk-Hai


----------



## Monk

V - Vlad


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wildcat


----------



## Just Whisper

X-Xpendable


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yardhaunt ATOM (not many "Y" members)


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombie-F (our fearless leader!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Adam I


----------



## Dixie

B = BoysInBoo


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Cassie7


----------



## Monk

D - Dixie


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Ededdeddy


----------



## Spooky1

F - Frighteners Entertainment


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Ghoul Friday


----------



## Dixie

H - Haunted Bayou


----------



## Monk

I - Imu


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

J - Johnny Thunder


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kevin242


----------



## Monk

L - Lilly


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Merlin (The Quiet One)


----------



## Draik41895

N-naberhoodhaunts


----------



## Monk

O - Otaku


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Papa Bones


----------



## Monk

Q - qtpenny


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - RoxyBlue


----------



## Sickie Ickie

S- sickie ickie


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Terrormaster


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - UFO8MyCow


----------



## scareme

V-Vern


----------



## rottincorps

W-Wolfgirl


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

X - Xpendable


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - YardHaunt ATOM


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombies Anonymous


----------



## The Archivist

A- ME!! (I rarely use the THE part anymore. I wonder how I can remove it from my log in?)


----------



## Kaoru

uh isn't it T-The Archivist?

Anyway....
B- Bone Dancer


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

C - CreepyCanmore


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - DarkLore


----------



## scareme

E-ededdeddy


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Front Yard Fright


----------



## Kaoru

G-Gothic Candle


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

H - Haunted Bayou


----------



## Kaoru

I- Imu


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Joiseygal


----------



## rottincorps

K-Kaoru


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lady Nyxie


----------



## Kaoru

M- midnighthags


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nyxy


----------



## sparky

O-Otaku


----------



## Kaoru

P-pyro


----------



## Spooky1

Q - qtpenny (we obviously need some more "Q" members.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - RoxyBlue


----------



## Devils Chariot

s - spideranne


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Terrormaster


----------



## Haunted Bayou

U- Uruk-Hai


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vlad


----------



## Kaoru

W-Wyatt Fur


----------



## scareme

X-xzachfx


----------



## Kaoru

Y- Yardhaunt ATOM


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombie-F


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Adam I


----------



## Spooky1

B - Beelce


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Cassie7


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

D - Dave of the Dead


----------



## scareme

E-Emu


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fiend4Halloween


----------



## scareme

G-Ghostess


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hauntiholik


----------



## scareme

I-Ironman


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jaybo


----------



## scareme

K-kimk


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lady Nyxie


----------



## scareme

M-meltdown211


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nixie


----------



## scareme

O-octoberist


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Papa Boo


----------



## scareme

Q-QueenMourgeAna


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Raxl


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

S - Stolloween


----------



## scareme

T-Troy


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - UndaPants


----------



## scareme

V-Vigo


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Watcher, The


----------



## scareme

X-Xrayed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yetch


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Z - Zombie-F


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Anitafacelift


----------



## scareme

B-Bloodhound


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Cerinad


----------



## doggieshop

D- Doggieshop


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eldritch Horror


----------



## scareme

F-Fiend4halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gypsichic


----------



## scareme

H-hollyberry


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Imu


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - uhm lol me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Koumajutsu


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lady Nyxie


----------



## scareme

M-Merlin, the quite one


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night Watchman


----------



## scareme

O-Otaku


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Peanut5150


----------



## scareme

Q-Queenofhalloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Raxl


----------



## scareme

S-Slimy


----------



## Zombies R Us

T- TearyThunder


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Undertaker


----------



## The Creepster

V-Vista


----------



## morbidmike

W-walkingwitch


----------



## The Creepster

X-xxnonamexx


----------



## morbidmike

Y-yesngrin


----------



## Kaoru

Z- Zombie F


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Anitafacelift


----------



## The Creepster

B-batgirly


----------



## morbidmike

C-callgirl


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Death Touch


----------



## The Creepster

E-eidolon


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Frankie's Girl


----------



## anjpro

G - GeneralMayhem


----------



## Night Watchman

H - halloweengirl


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Imu


----------



## nixie

J- jarettleiner


----------



## The Creepster

K-KimilyTheStrange


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lauriebeast


----------



## The Creepster

M-Morbid mike


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nixie


----------



## Night Watchman

O - Otaku


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pyro


----------



## Night Watchman

Q - queenofhalloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - RoxyBlue!


----------



## Night Watchman

T- tonguesandwich


----------



## The Creepster

Missed S
S-Scareme YAY!


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Undapants


----------



## Night Watchman

V - Vancouver


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wyatt Fur


----------



## The Creepster

X-xxnonamexx


----------



## morbidmike

Y-yellowdog


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZombieF


----------



## Spooky1

A - AzKittie74


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Bloodshed Brothers


----------



## fick209

C - cbmar


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - diggerc


----------



## scareme

E-Empress Nightshade


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Frighteners Entertainment


----------



## nixie

G- Ghostess


----------



## scareme

H-Hauntiholik


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - imu


----------



## scareme

J-jtc


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kaoru


----------



## nixie

L- Lady Nyxie


----------



## scareme

M-Moon Dog (what ever happened to him?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nixie (MD makes guest appearances every now and then)


----------



## scareme

O-Ozzie


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pyro


----------



## The Creepster

Q-queenofhalloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rahnefan


----------



## fick209

S - Stelloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

R-Roxy Blue....which I am sure she has been noted before BUT SHE DESERVES MULTI-RECOGNITION


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's go back and get...


U - Uruk-Hai


----------



## scareme

V-Val


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wildcat


----------



## nixie

X- Xpendable


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - YardHaunt ATOM


----------



## scareme

Z-Zim


----------



## Night Watchman

A - AFTricker


----------



## scareme

B-Bloodhound


----------



## nixie

C- Creepster


----------



## scareme

D-Dan N


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eldritch_Horror


----------



## The Creepster

Fick


----------



## The Archivist

Gothic Candle


----------



## nixie

Hauntiholik


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - imu


----------



## Night Watchman

J - Jack Reaper


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kaoru


----------



## The Creepster

L-LadyNixie


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Morbid Mike


----------



## nixie

N- Nancj


----------



## The Creepster

O- Old Crow


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pyro


----------



## fick209

Q - quirksubt


----------



## IMU

R - RoxyBlue ... Post-Ho GODDESS!


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Samhayne


----------



## IMU

T - Terra , the Tombstone Queen ( who doesn't post here enough ...  )!


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Uruk Hai


----------



## IMU

V - VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wildcat


----------



## fick209

X - xdmray


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Young Frankenstein


----------



## The Archivist

Z- Zombie F (couldn't think of anyone else)


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Aelwyn


----------



## The Archivist

B- bayberry


----------



## IMU

C - catgirl


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Death Touch


----------



## morbidmike

e-evil bob


----------



## fick209

F - this is a tough one for me...ummm...fick!


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Ghoul Friday


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hauntiholik


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - i m u


----------



## fick209

J - Jack Reaper


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kaoru (I had her name yesterday, too)


----------



## The Creepster

L-libertymom


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Magic Taco Truck


----------



## The Creepster

N- Nightwatchmen


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Otaku


----------



## The Creepster

P - PrettyGhoul


----------



## fick209

Q - queenofhalloween


----------



## The Creepster

R - Roxy Blue of course


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sinister


----------



## The Creepster

T - The Joker


----------



## fick209

U - Unclecreepy


----------



## The Creepster

V - Valleyscare


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wildcat


----------



## The Creepster

X-Xpendable


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - youngti


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

A- Alucard


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - BoysinBoo


----------



## fick209

C - Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dead Spider


----------



## The Creepster

E - EightySix


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Frighteners Entertainment


----------



## The Creepster

G - Ghostess


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hauntiholik


----------



## scareme

I-IowaGirl


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Joiseygal


----------



## The Creepster

K - kerryike


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lauriebeast


----------



## Spooky1

M - madmomma


----------



## The Creepster

N - nixie


----------



## scareme

O-Ouijam


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pyro


----------



## scareme

Q-queenofhalloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rahnefan


----------



## The Creepster

S - Spooky1 of course


----------



## scareme

what's wrong with scareme?

T-Terrormaster


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Uruk-Hai


----------



## The Creepster

scareme said:


> what's wrong with scareme?


I already did you LOL

V - Vancouver


----------



## The Archivist

The Creepster said:


> I already did you LOL
> 
> V - Vancouver


That sounds soooo wrong Creepster!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wildcat


----------



## IMU

X - xdmray


----------



## fick209

Y - ysengrin


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Zero


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Anitafacelift


----------



## The Creepster

B - batgirly


----------



## fick209

C - creepers


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dark Angel


----------



## The Creepster

E - Elvira


----------



## morbidmike

F-fatman joe


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gothic Candle


----------



## The Creepster

H - Haunti-a-Holic ...with some pizazz


----------



## fick209

I - imu


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jack Reaper


----------



## fick209

K - Kaoru


----------



## The Creepster

L - LB yay


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

M-Morbid Mike


----------



## fick209

N - niblique71


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Otaku


----------



## The Creepster

P - Peanut5150


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - queenofhalloween


----------



## The Archivist

R - Roxy!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sinister


----------



## The Archivist

T- The Archivist (ME!!!  YAY!!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Uruk-Hai


----------



## The Creepster

V - Vlad


----------



## fick209

W - Wildcat


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

X - Xpendable


----------



## The Creepster

Y - Yellowdog


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZombieF


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

A-AdamI


----------



## The Creepster

B - BCat


----------



## fick209

C - Casa Fear (great video posted recently by him)


----------



## The Creepster

D - Dave o Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Erebus


----------



## fick209

F - Frighteners Entertainment


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - gmacted


----------



## The Creepster

H - HalloweenZombie


----------



## fick209

I - imu


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jack Reaper


----------



## fick209

K - Kaoru


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lagrousome


----------



## fick209

M - Morbid Mike


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night Watchman


----------



## The Creepster

O - Old Crow


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pyro


----------



## fick209

Q - queenofhalloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - RoxyBlue!


----------



## The Creepster

S - scareme...there just for you! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - The Creepster!!!


----------



## fick209

U - Unclecreepy


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vlad


----------



## fick209

W - Wildcat


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - xdmray


----------



## SPOOKY J

Y - yardhaunt ATOM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zombie-F


----------



## SPOOKY J

A - airscapes


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beelce


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

C - cbmar


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dixie


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

E - emu


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Frighteners Entertainment


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Goblin


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

H - Hauntcast


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - IndyAndy


----------



## Spooky1

J - Joiseygal


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kaoru


----------



## fick209

L - Lauriebeast


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Merlin (The Quiet One)


----------



## The Creepster

N - Night Watchman


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Otaku


----------



## GothicCandle

P-Peanut5150


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quirksubt


----------



## Goblin

R-Raven


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sinister


----------



## Night Watchman

T - TNBrad


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Uruk-Hai


----------



## Night Watchman

V - Vancouver


----------



## fick209

W - Wildcat


----------



## The Creepster

X - xagr8on


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yellowdog


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zombie-F


----------



## The Creepster

A - abba3939


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Bourno


----------



## The Creepster

C - cangarookeifers


----------



## Goblin

D-Dark Star


----------



## fick209

E - erebus


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fick209


----------



## fick209

G - Goblin


----------



## The Creepster

H - halloweenfreak


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - imu


----------



## Goblin

J-Jabberwocky


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kaoru


----------



## The Creepster

L - lb


----------



## Zurgh

M- morbid mike


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night Watchman


----------



## fick209

O - Otaku


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pyro


----------



## fick209

Q - quirksubt


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rahnefan


----------



## Hauntiholik

S -scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - The Creepster


----------



## Goblin

U-Ugly Joe


----------



## RoxyBlue

V -Vlad


----------



## Goblin

W-Warrant2000


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xpendable


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zero


----------



## fick209

A - Adam I


----------



## Evil Queen

B - BadTable Manor


----------



## Goblin

C-Calloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Denhaunt


----------



## Goblin

E-Evil Queen


----------



## Hauntiholik

F - FrontYardFright


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghostess


----------



## Hauntiholik

H - hella


----------



## Goblin

I-i zombie


----------



## Hauntiholik

J - jack reaper


----------



## Goblin

K-Kaeleb


----------



## fick209

L - Lauriebeast


----------



## Goblin

M-Mactavishmanor


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night Watchman


----------



## Goblin

O-oct31man


----------



## Evil Queen

P - Pyro


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - queenofhalloween


----------



## Evil Queen

R - Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Soni


----------



## Goblin

T-The Pod


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Uruk-Hai


----------



## Goblin

V-vamp 5


----------



## Hauntiholik

W - Whispers in the Park


----------



## Evil Queen

X - xrayted


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yardhaunt ATOM


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombie-F


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Aelwyn


----------



## Goblin

B-Bfjou812


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Creepy Canmore


----------



## Goblin

D-Darklore


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eeekim


----------



## Goblin

F-Fabianc


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Goblin


----------



## SPOOKY J

H - Hedg12


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Imu


----------



## SPOOKY J

J - Jdubbya


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - KYHalloween


----------



## Goblin

L-Lady Nyxie


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - madmomma


----------



## SPOOKY J

N - Niblique71


----------



## Goblin

O-Old Crow


----------



## Evil Queen

P - phobophile


----------



## Goblin

Q-QueenMorgueAna


----------



## morbidmike

R-Rafen


----------



## Goblin

S-Soni


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - The Creepster


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Uruk hai


----------



## Goblin

V-Vamp S


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wildcat


----------



## Goblin

X-xdmray


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yetch


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombie-F


----------



## SPOOKY J

A - Aelwyn


----------



## Goblin

B-Bfjou812


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - CarlBear


----------



## Goblin

D-Dark Star


----------



## Hauntiholik

E - Eeeekim


----------



## Goblin

F-Fick209


----------



## Soni

G -- Goblin


----------



## Goblin

H-Hauntiholik


----------



## SPOOKY J

I - Imu


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jack Reaper


----------



## SPOOKY J

K - Kprimm


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lachoween


----------



## Spooky1

M - Ms. Wicked


----------



## Goblin

N-naberhoodhaunts


----------



## Evil Queen

O - operatingnurse


----------



## Goblin

P-Pagan


----------



## Evil Queen

Q - quirksubt


----------



## Goblin

R-RoxyBlue


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sharpobject


----------



## fick209

T - trentsketch


----------



## Goblin

U-UFO8MyCow


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

V - VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead


----------



## Goblin

W-ward7


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

X - Xpendable


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yank


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Z - Zombie-F


----------



## Goblin

A-Aaronster


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

B - beelce


----------



## Goblin

C-Calloween


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

D - dave the dead


----------



## Goblin

E-earlyss


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Frighteners Entertainment


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghostess


----------



## Evil Queen

H - HalloweenZombie


----------



## Goblin

I-Icy feet of death


----------



## fick209

J - Jaybo


----------



## Goblin

K-Kammo


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lachoween


----------



## Goblin

M-MacabreManor


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night Watchman


----------



## Goblin

O-Obi-Wan Kenobi
(Just kidding)

oct31st


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pyro


----------



## Goblin

q-queenofhalloween


----------



## Spooky1

R - RoxyBlue


----------



## Spooky1

S - Me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - The Creepster


----------



## Goblin

U-ubzest


----------



## fick209

V - Vlad


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wyatt Fur


----------



## Goblin

X-Xrayted


----------



## fick209

had to use member search

Y - Ysengrin


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombie-G


----------



## scareme

A-Allen H


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Bascombe


----------



## Goblin

C-calavera


----------



## shar

D- Darkstar


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evil Andrew


----------



## scareme

F-furby


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghostess


----------



## scareme

H-highbury-whose birthday is today


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - imu


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack Reaper


----------



## Hauntiholik

K - Kaoru


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lachoween


----------



## Hauntiholik

M - Morbid Mike


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nixie


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Otaku


----------



## Goblin

P-Pagan


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quirksubt


----------



## Goblin

R-RedSno


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Scareme


----------



## Goblin

T-The Pod


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Undeadvoodoomonkey


----------



## Evil Queen

V - Valleyscare


----------



## Goblin

W-Wakethedead


----------



## Evil Andrew

X - Xpendable


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yellowdog


----------



## creep factor

Z - Zombie-F


----------



## Goblin

A-Allen H


----------



## scareme

B-Bascombe


----------



## Goblin

C-CreeepyCathy


----------



## scareme

D-debbie5


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evil Andrew


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fangs


----------



## Spooky1

G - Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hauntiholik


----------



## Spooky1

I - imu


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Joker


----------



## aquariumreef

K-kiki


----------



## Goblin

L-Lambchop


----------



## scareme

M-MotelSixx


----------



## Goblin

N-Nefarious1


----------



## scareme

O-One of the Devils Rejects


----------



## Goblin

P-Pumpkin Butcher


----------



## scareme

Q-QueenRuby2002


----------



## Goblin

R-RoxyBlue


----------



## scareme

S-Spooky1


----------



## Drago

T- Trishaanne


----------



## Goblin

U-Ugly Joe


----------



## Drago

V- Vlad


----------



## Goblin

W-Wakethedead


----------



## Drago

A- Aquariumreef


----------



## Goblin

B-Bfjou812


----------



## scareme

C-CreepyCathy


----------



## Goblin

D-Dark Star


----------



## scareme

E-Evil Andrew


----------



## Goblin

F-Fairkitty


----------



## scareme

G-Gobby


----------



## Goblin

H-Hauntiholik


----------



## Hauntiholik

I-imu


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jaybo


----------



## Goblin

K-Kid


----------



## Hauntiholik

L - lake of the dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - MacabreRob


----------



## Spooky1

N - Niblique


----------



## Goblin

O-Oct31st


----------



## scareme

P-PrettyGoul


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queenruby2002


----------



## scareme

R-RoxyBlue


----------



## Goblin

S-Soni


----------



## PirateLady

T-tcass01


----------



## scareme

U-UndaPants


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampire Girl


----------



## scareme

W-Wildcat


----------



## Spooky1

X - xkwisit


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young Frankenstein


----------



## scareme

Z-zactac


----------



## Goblin

A-Abby Normal


----------



## scareme

B-Bobbywan


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - CarolTerror


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dixie


----------



## Goblin

E-ELH (Erin Loves Halloween)


----------



## Hauntiholik

F-feldjager


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Ghostess


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hauntiholik


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - imu


----------



## scareme

J-Jackson


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kprimm


----------



## Goblin

L - Lake of the dead


----------



## scareme

M-MurrayTX


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Niblique


----------



## Spooky1

O - octoberist


----------



## Goblin

P-Pumpkin Butcher


----------



## scareme

Q-Queen Ruby


----------



## Goblin

R-Redsnow


----------



## scareme

S-Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tcass01


----------



## Goblin

U-Ugly Joe


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

V - Vlad


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wild Cat


----------



## Goblin

X-Xtreme Fear


----------

